# Insurance (tescos insurance)



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

I neeeeed info!

I've just been on the phone to tescos for a quote for some insurance for gtr-34 v-spec GB.

They went throught several Quotes for gtr-34, gtr GB and gtr imports.

But get this i'm 23yrs old three years no cliams 3 points sp30 two years ago and the most I was qutoed was, get this £2111.55.

Is there anybody else out there with this type of quote?????

thank for your help.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 2, 2001)

Sound good to me just check the tracker situation Tesco say you need one on all Group 25 cars i.e. Skyline's and the Excess must be big so check that Cat one Alarm will of course be need and Only declarer 15-20% power increase with all the mods listed 

Uk cars will be a little less than Imports so make sure you get it right the VIN number will tell them as it has a UK in it.

Also no Track day cover but you do get green card!!

I know people that have had 4* that and the have 10 years on you !!

You must have a good post code be Married with car in garage at night?

Regards 

Bruce


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Dodgy,

Sounds good to me.


----------



## STUKICKSASS (Aug 13, 2001)

*TESCO insurance*

Tesco do seem to offer very good quotes for Skylines. Here is mine;

1995 GTR VSPEC
35 years old
0 no claims bonus
driving for 8 years
car lives on roadside
£1600


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

*Missing info*

the quote was for a uk v-spec r34 (brand new) £54000 

And this is my problem it's less than my insurance company has quoted me!!!!!!!!!! by £1600

What do you think?


----------



## Phil (Sep 3, 2001)

Bruce - we need to talk

I just had a quote from Tesco on the Vec*** @ £1800

But got a quote from direct-line = 33V + Vec*** + 540 PA = £1640
With + 25% BHP and import (with trakker, cat1, company use, etc)

32(ish) white male (single - ladies please call on 0898 ..... ) 3 points TS10 - 1 ban (sentenced 12 months) nice area (you've been here)

What gives??


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

*cheaper*

I got the insurance for less than I first thought £1900, and I pick the car up from MM on the 22nd dec. One New Silver GB r-34 V-spec. And I've got a smile from ear to ear.


----------



## jimsgill (Dec 28, 2001)

*How Much?*

Hey mate?

I had a lot of trouble last year when I was a baby 29 but I guess it will be more for you!

I got the best quote from Privelage at £1180 with 6 years NCB.
They give you 65% off for 6 years and I have 1 SP50 from 1998.

THey do insist on a Tracking device (even though they are CRAP!)

I got the Tracker Receive unit for £500 all in. About time Middlehurst fitted these as standard for £55000!!!!

Good luck mate and enjoy the car! GT-R...there is no substitute!

Jim


----------



## lovelyskylines (Jan 21, 2002)

I know someone who insured their R33 (ex Nissan director car) for £980. Not that's cheap, as far as I know


----------



## Hammy (Feb 10, 2002)

Things aren't looking too good then to getting my dream car then...My dream car being a Nissan Skyline GT-R V-Spec II in blue  
Well look at it this way, I'm not old enough yet to drive but I have always liked the Skyline since the R32 and previous models. So for my first car I'll have to stick to something less like a Skyline for a few years...


----------

